# Flat White Cups



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

Can anyone point me in the direction of some nice thick walled, ceramic, uk stocked flat white (150-170ml ish) and esspresso cups?

have heard NotNeutral. Any others people are going for?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Love my acme cups but they're not easy to come by. D'ancaps from coffeehit also great. I've heard inkers are nice too but don't have any.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Good recommendations from Neill. I give Inkers a big thumbs up - my "go to" cup for flat white

(NotNeutral do feel like a touch of class though)


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I have the notNeutral flat white cups. I really like them. Nice thick wall, nice feel in hand and mouth and reasonable price.


----------



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

...all seem to be supplied (if in stock) at coffeehit? Are there any forum offercodes?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Are you bothered about saucers?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Are you bothered about saucers?


Who uses saucers? I've got a cupboard full of the bloody things. I'd rather companies offered cups cheaper without saucers.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Daren said:


> Who uses saucers? I've got a cupboard full of the bloody things. I'd rather companies offered cups cheaper without saucers.


I use then for my acme cups because they've got a weird shaped lip if you pour to the rim they spill so easily!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I use saucers.

OP, if you're not bothered about saucers I have three black Inker flat white cups you could have for £17 posted


----------



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

... I quite like the saucer... Personally see it as a touch of finesse (albeit most of the time they seem to be left in the cupboard)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I did something really cool earlier and sorted my cups out (most got relegated to storage during the move)

View attachment 8220


'Live' cups

View attachment 8219


Cups for the cupboard


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

My saucers only come out for guests when I'm trying to look more sophisticated than I really am.

£17 is a bargain Jeebsy. Are they plain black?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I always price my stuff too low!

They're black with the white bit inside - http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/cups-and-glasses-inkers-cups/products/inker-luna-black-flat-white-cup-and-saucer-6oz


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd be interested in the cups, my saucers get relegated also.

Oh, only if the OP isn't interested of course.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Daren said:


> My saucers only come out for guests when I'm trying to look more sophisticated than I really am.


Ditto!

13 char


----------



## RatScallion (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Delfi, how many cups and saucers are you looking for, and in which colours? I could help you out with some Acme coffee cups if you are interested?


----------



## KatyBish (Apr 22, 2014)

I have an extra cupboard just to put saucers. I never use them either, would happily purchase without them!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

What kind of pauper has a saucer but doesn't use it???

But as has been said, Acme, Inker etc are good.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i use inkers myself. I get all mine from Machina espresso in Edinburgh. I think they come in white, as well as far more interesting colours.


----------



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

RatScallion said:


> Hi Delfi, how many cups and saucers are you looking for, and in which colours? I could help you out with some Acme coffee cups if you are interested?


Prob looking for about 4 cup n saucers....has to also pass the slightly nebulous girlfriend test too (ie pretty form)!


----------



## RatScallion (Mar 28, 2013)

Ha, I think the Acme cups will definitely pass the girlfriend test as well as the coffee geeks test! I will PM you.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2014)

Have you had a look in the Deals section of the Sale/Wanted forum there's a link to Loveramics from John Lewis £4 for Flat White size and £2 for Espresso. (IIRC)

Picked myself up 2 of each and love them! They only had about 10 left when I ordered so you may be too late!


----------



## Roger03 (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't use these cups at all. I prefer bigger mugs especially when it comes to coffee.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Really! So you prefer a much more diluted taste then?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Like a trenta perhaps ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I sense a sales Ad this morning


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Never, come on boots you are becoming embittered


----------

